
Software used by Studio Ghibli and Futurama will soon be Open Source - njaremko
http://www.cartoonbrew.com/tech/toonz-software-used-studio-ghibli-futurama-made-free-open-source-138111.html
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11322070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11322070)

~~~
aab0
This has a much better title, though. When I saw that earlier link, I thought
it was about some music library! While this tells me that it's animation
software, in use by major commercial players, and not some obscure software no
one cares about.

~~~
rockdiesel
If it were called 'Tunez', then I could see how someone might mistake it for a
music library.

But it's called 'Toonz', so I'm guessing the majority of people that see that
name immediately associate it with the word 'cartoons'.

EDIT: I'll also add that the title of this submission is not better than the
other one because it doesn't even reference the name of the software in the
title.

The actual title of the article would be better than this one. "Toonz Software
Used by Studio Ghibli and ‘Futurama’ Being Made Free and Open Source" is
better than "Software used by Studio Ghibli and Futurama will soon be Open
Source"

------
harywilke
"...and for a period of time was part of Microsoft’s Softimage arm, which
later became Autodesk." Weird phrasing. Softimage was aquired by Microsoft,
then later sold to Avid, which then sold it on to Autodesk.

